# Prayers?



## suziquzie (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't usually do this sort of thing and I feel pretty silly asking from strangers. 

Just found out my DH's grandmother had a massive stroke this morning, my MIL and her brother have to make the decision weather to keep her on a feeding tube, or let her go. Grandmother in law and her son are both in Kentucky, my MIL and of course DH are here in MN. My husband may leave with his Mom tomorrow to drive her down to Paducah and help her out. 

This is another very difficult loss for us in a string of many. We are just recovering from the loss of my husband's Dad, sister (my best friend) and other Grandmother all within 4 months of 2003. The man is a rock, I don't know how he manages to breathe in and out with a smile on his face every day. Please keep him and his family in your Prayers? 
Thank you
Suzi


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 31, 2008)

Prayers have been sent, never feel indifferent about asking for prayers.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2008)

All the prayers and good thoughts I have are being sent..Stay strong.

kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2008)

How difficult for your family.  Hugs to you all, and prayers as well.


----------



## middie (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm praying for all of you. Please never ever hesitate to ask for prayers. It got me through quite a few times myself.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I just hope she's not hurting at all. She's a tough one but I'd hate to think she's in pain.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2008)

Hugs and prayers going out to everyone suzi!  We are much stronger than we think we are.  I will be thinking of you!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

Aww, my prayers and thoughts are with you!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, suzi.  You definitely have my prayers.  

Do you know if she's in Lourdes or Western Baptist Hospital?  I'm VERY familiar with Paducah.  It's a good city and I hope your husband and his mother have a place to stay.  You'll all be close in my thoughts.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Katie, I'm not sure. I've only been there once, all I remember is we stayed in a Ramada Suites close to the first Super WalMart I ever saw!!!   And we waited about 2 hours for a table at Outback... DH and I were drunk by the time we sat down and couldn't eat!!! That was almost 10 years ago. 
Thanks again, that memory just made me smile. That was the last road trip DH and I took (to see Grandma) before we had kids.


----------



## miniman (Jan 31, 2008)

Thinking of and praying for you all. I lost my Grandmain 2006 and I still miss her a lot.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 31, 2008)

Prayers, of course suzi, of course ask and they are yours. May your family find the peace and answers needed. This is a tough time.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2008)

No strangers here, Suzi.  I'm glad you asked--I know that it has gotten me through a lot of things.

I am praying for your husband, his grandmother, and the family.  I know that this is a trying time for you all.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2008)

Suzi, I am late to this thread, but know my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 2, 2008)

Suzi I know how tough this is on your family You have my prayers and good thoughts
 tonight.  I in the last 4 months I have lost a wife and two of my best friends.  May G D grant you and your peace.


----------



## csalt (Feb 2, 2008)

You are not asking strangers here but friends who care.
Reading the posts it is clear that very many DC'ers have experienced pain and loss and this lends extra poignancy to all the prayers and good wishes to which mine are also added.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2008)

none of us are in this alone, squzie, and we all go back to being one.

but before then, another prayer's being sent.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone really. 
They made it to Kentucky last night, she is being moved to a private room and is just getting meds for comfort. Hopefully it wont be a long time, I'd hate to imagine her sitting there thinking about what is happening to her for days. 
Meanwhile being alone with 3 kids for a week will keep me from sitting and thinking too much!


----------



## sattie (Feb 2, 2008)

Prayers are coming your way!!!  Never feel silly about asking!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2008)

I will pray as well, for your family and for guidance for them that they might make the correct choice.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 2, 2008)

Where ever she is right now I hope she is doing ok. I hope her soul is at peace. By Jewish law one cannot turn off the support so I hope sheis going to be ok and not need the support, it is such a hard desision.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2008)

suzi - thinking too much will do you no good.  The best thing you can do for her is take care of your family and yourself....and send her a few prayers.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

Well unfortunately it's 3 days later and she is getting worse yet no change. I just keep praying that she is not aware of anything. Imagine sitting there watching everyone waiting and watching you die slowly while they wrestle with the thought that they made a wrong decision. It's really so heartbreaking, they had to basically make the choice between the lesser of 2 evils. Half of her brain is non-functional, I hope its the pain, awareness and communication half. Thanks everyone for the support it is really helping while missing my best friend. (my DH).


----------



## Katie H (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, suzie, since I'm about 24 miles from her, I'll send special "vibes."  Maybe closer ones will arrive quickly.  I'll be in Paducah on Wednesday, PM me if you want me to do anything for your DH.  I'll be more than happy to do anything I can.

Don't think you  are imposing.  I'll be in Paducah all day long, under my own schedule.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

Boy I really hope he's making his way home by then. He may take MIL's car back home and she'll fly when its over, or he'll fly soon and she'll drive alone. I'd rather he stay with his mom, she needs him more than I. Thanks so much for offering.


----------



## csalt (Feb 5, 2008)

This is something by John Donne which  I read recently. I found it very comforting and hope that you may too.

"when one man dies, one chapter is not torn out of the book, but translated into a better language; and every chapter must be so translated; God employs several translators; some pieces are translated by age, some by sickness, some by war, some by justice; but God’s hand is in every translation, and his hand shall bind up all our scattered leaves again for that library where every book shall lie open to one another."

by John Donne


----------



## mikki (Feb 5, 2008)

Suzi- just saw this thread, so sorry to hear about DHs Grandma, I lost my only gram 2 years ago Feb 3rd and still miss her alot, but I know she's now in a place where she's not sick or in pain. I'll keep your whole family in my thoughts.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 5, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for going up for her and the family. May God give you strength during this difficult time.


----------



## corazon (Feb 6, 2008)

Sending your family well wishes and positive thoughts. Hope everyone is doing well considering all that is going on.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks again everyone. 
one thing after another. they dodged the tornadoes last night. MIL's car also broke. They were going to come home today. Maybe tomorrow if it's fixed?
Gramma is being moved to a nursing home for hospice care. They are pretty sure she isn't aware of anything, I really really pray they are right. 
What a tough little thing.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Suzi, sorry to have been absent in your time of need.  She does sound like a fighter!!  Hope things work out well for her soon (whatever "well" can mean in this situation) and I hope your DH gets home to you soon and safely.

Thinking of you.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 20, 2008)

I've put off posting this just cuz I'm not sure if I should...
Grandma finally passed away this Saturday morning, 2 1/2 weeks after her stroke. 
Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers, she is so much more comfortable now. Our family has another angel. Bless you everyone.


----------



## middie (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww Suzi I'm so sorry for your family's loss.
I'll be thinking of you all and sending you
long distance hugs.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

As you said, she is in better and more comfortable place now. She can be at peace now.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 21, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family Suzi.  As TG said, glad she is at rest now. Take care.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 21, 2008)

My deepest sympathies to your family, Suzi. Was she the matriarch of your husband's family? It is such a sad end but as others have said, her suffering is over and she's on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 23, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I've put off posting this just cuz I'm not sure if I should...
> Grandma finally passed away this Saturday morning, 2 1/2 weeks after her stroke.
> Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers, she is so much more comfortable now. Our family has another angel. Bless you everyone.



Though I'm not planning on leaving mortality anytime soon, I am looking forward to the day of the grand reunion between myself, and all of my family and freinds who have gone before me.  It will be a time of great joy, and will finally prove once and for all the belief that I have of life after death.  There will be hugs and handshakes, and smiles as big as a face will allow.

Those who pass from mortality are'nt lost to us, just seperated for a time.  When we are rejoined, it will be a great time.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2008)

my condolences to you and yours, squzie.


----------

